# Levi Barry Coal Co.



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

As requested by CSXMan Dave.
This mining project started out as poster board construction. It is totally scratch built by researching various mines & taking what I liked from several. Most mines are The New River Mine building so I wanted something different. I covered the walls with corrugated sheet styrene. All the wood that you see I scale cut myself in my shop. This project is by far from being finished as most of my projects are. I would suggest researching what era & area you want to model first. I model the 50's era because I can run steam & diesel. My family is Appalachian so I already had a strong background in the coal industry. 




























I welcome any questions or comments & Thanks for looking!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sawdust,

Your work, attention to detail, and realistic sense of perspective is second to none. Brilliant stuff.

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures,
Now that"s a coal mine !!!! I won"t be showing any pics of my little plasticville mine. No wonder you need so many miners houses. I just got started in trains after going to a Christmas train show this year. I finished up my first mountain last weekend. My era is not right because I have a acl engine and a csx engine, both pull coal cars. It"s still a work in progress but I'm really enjoying the train layout this winter, I usually build r/c planes during the winter. The quality of work some of you gentleman do is truly amazing.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

very nice work. cut your own wood. thats the only way to get what you need. do you use the blade that leaves the wood with a clean finish?

skip


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for your compliments. 

Dave quality only comes with experience...none of us start out that way. Another thing to remember before you start investing in Loco's is to determine what RR you want to model. It could be a prototype of existing (CSX), a fallen flag or free lance your own. We all have equipment in a drawer somewhere that has nothing to do with what we're running now. The most important thing to remember is it's your RR & have fun with it.

Wingnut I like the rough cut stuff.  I have a vintage cast iron table saw I converted for cutting scale material. I do cut stuff & sell it from time to time. I use mostly poplar & cedar. I have a friend that cut's for model ship builders all over the world. He measures with calipers in thousand's & he also can hold his $600. table saw in the palm of his hand.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i all s have a vintage cast iron saw from sears. and i have a small saw from micro-mark that will cut nice wood strips. i bet i know your friend, oi build ships too.

is your blade a special one? i use the finishing blade that is sold. on the small one i have bought cut off blades used on a milling machine. works of as long as the cut is not to long. heats up on long cuts.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Sawdust said:


> he also can hold his $600. table saw in the palm of his hand.


Reminds me of Ben Stiller's cell phone on Zoolander LOL
-Art


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Wingnut I posted a little info of my saw over in the Technical Model Train section. Hope you enjoy it!

That was a good movie Art!


----------

